
Sent: The Gmail iOS App Google Should Have Made - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/11/19/sent-is-the-amazing-gmail-app-for-iphone-that-google-should-have-made/
======
foobarbazetc
It's a nice-ish looking app in the screenshots, but what's amazing about this?

Looks like an attempt to bring Gmail on Android to iOS, without all the
functionality.

Plus, why anyone would give their Google account details to any third party
app is beyond me.

